# Ymgarl Heads for Genestealers



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Recently after seeing some in action, I decided I wanted to add a brood of Ymgarl 'stealers to my Tyranid army. I know GW makes a feeder tendril head, but as I'd need 10 of them for a squad, the price would add up quickly. That, and all the tendril heads are the same, and in a fairly un-dynamic pose. So what's a guy to do? He checks out Chapterhouse Studios, a company that does specialized sculpts and bitz for 40k. Low and behold, they had Ymgarl heads! So I ordered two packs of 6, and here they are! There are 3 different metal heads designs, so you get two of each in each pack of 6. (Note: The 'Stealer bodies are primed black as that's how i figured the heads would be shown off to best advantage.)

Head 1:

















Head 2:

















Head 3:

















There was a bare minimum of flash, and the heads were designed to mate with the plastic genestealer neck. The metal head DOES make them front-heavy, so you'll need to add a weight to the base. Otherwise, EXCELLENT product from Chapterhouse Studios. Want some of your own? Here's the link: Chapterhouse Studios


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Good option for nid players.
I'm not really sure I like them myself but I reckon they will look cool when painted.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

They look a tad too big for my liking I am afraid, but they are good looking for a model I guess  looking forwards to seeing these painted up Den!


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Yes they do look a tad big, otherwise they look nice.


----------



## GNOME_NINJA44 (Jun 3, 2010)

They kinda remind me of paramites out of Abes Oddesyus i cant spell lol


----------

